# Internet Connection doesn't work



## rightink-vincent (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I've installed a development server using freebsd 7.1 in our office.
I've configured an fixed ip so that i can connect to it from my computer using SSH (that i've activated).
It's working well but i can't connect to internet from my dev server and i don't know why...

Our router is configured to accepted fixed IP's with addresses like 192.168.254.X and only the IPs 192.168.154.2 to 192.168.254.11 can connect to internet (It's a limitation from our ISP).

What can i change to connect my server to Internet ?

Here are some informations about my configuration :


```
dev# ifconfig msk0
msk0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=11a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,TSO4>
	ether 00:17:31:d7:46:fb
	inet 192.168.254.11 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.254.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
```


```
dev# cat /etc/rc.conf 

# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Tue Nov 30 11:08:43 2010
# Created: Tue Nov 30 11:08:43 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
keymap="be.iso"
hostname="dev.domain"
ifconfig_msk0="inet 192.168.254.11 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouteur="192.168.254.1"
sshd_enable="YES"
```


```
dev# cat /etc/resolv.conf
search domain
nameserver 195.238.2.22
```

Here are the informations that i use for my computer (a mac) with a working connection : 
IP : 192.168.254.6
Netmask : 255.255.255.0
Router : 192.168.254.1
DNS Server : 195.1138.2.21
Search Domain : 195.238.2.22


Note that i can connect to my server from my computer. I can ping all the computers on the network from my server. But i can't ping http://www.google.com : 

```
dev# ping google.com
ping: cannot resolve google.com: Host name lookup failure
```

It is not working neither when i ping an externet IP (in this case, a Google's IP)

```
dev# ping 173.194.36.104
PING 173.194.36.104 (173.194.36.104): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: No route to host
```


What's wrong with my configuration ?

Thanks,
Bests regards,

Vincent


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2010)

Change "*defaultrouteur*" to "*defaultrouter*"


----------



## rightink-vincent (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks, it's working. Shame on me !

Have a nice day 

Bests Regards,

Vincent


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2010)

The daemon devil's in the details ..


----------

